# 330i 6 Speed in 03 or 04?



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Does anyone have any information on this? One thread indicates that the 330i manual will be a six speed in 2004 (following the 2003 330i HP), while another indicates that all 330i models will be six speeds in the US beginning in 2004. It may be that there just is not enough information yet...

http://www.autoweek.com/search/sear...489&Search_Type=STD&Search_ID=827295&record=1

"Also, for the first time, a 330i will come with a standard six-speed manual transmission, with or without the package starting in 2004. The Performance Package will include a short-throw shifter." (THREAD: For '04's all 330s get 6 speed)
"Heres some details about the facelift:

"- new design bi xenon head lights (with optional adaptive cornering light for the coupe and convertible)
- 330d engine in coupe (242 km/h; 7,2 sec. 0-100 km/h)
- 330d has now 204 hp and 410 nm in stead of 193 hp
- 6 speed transmission for 330d 330cd, 330i, 330ci, and 320d
- navigation now with dvd and blue tooth
- brake lights of the coupe and convertible now have led-technology and two stage break lights for the US market
- 325ti Compact 6 speed transmission
- the rear lights of the compact now have coloured glass in stead of clear glass
- 318td compact "

(THREAD: Newsflash : Official Coupe/Cabrio Facelift)

Germancarfans.com:
" All BMW 3.0-litre petrol and diesel body styles will receive a new six speed manual transmission that offers improved fuel consumption and greater flexibility for the driver. The six speed ?box will also come as standard on the new 330Cd, current 320d Saloon and Touring, and 320td/325ti Compacts." (This article is for UK cars).(THREAD: BMW Press Release of Coupe/convert)


----------



## Jaimito (Dec 16, 2002)

looks like 2003.5 or what ever they call it will have 6 speed. Z4 will also get the 6 seed in March/April. So all Z4 and 3 sereis with 3.0 L engines with have it. SMG will be also introduced in March for the Z4, so likely for the 330i/Ci in NA as well.


----------

